# What do usa think of UK



## jammin26 (Jan 16, 2009)

i would like to ask USA people what they think of the UK what are the first things come into head when say UK and what do u think of UK?


----------



## bikerj (Jan 16, 2009)

I think of Denmark and it's freedoms. Amazing how the US is supposed to be the free nation. The US hasn' been free in my liftime. I envy you.


----------



## jammin26 (Jan 16, 2009)

bikerj , what is denmark like then im not talking freedom youve jumped to a conclusion there, or youve jumped to something i know its not a conclusion but there is no other way of saying youve jumped to.........


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 16, 2009)

the only thing i can think about is how uk people talk shit about americans because they dont know the average american person they just go by george bush or our fuckin shot congresssmen and then they call us all scumbags, but in reality any politician, and i mean any including obama or any mother fucker u might think is straight up, is exactly the 100 percent oppostie of what an american is, we are just as hard working if not harder for everything we have. we just have bad leaders because of money and power and corruption that it makes us all seem like assholes when usually the person talkiing shit never met the avg american, so with that ramble said i usually fight with british people solely because they dont know what there talking about, but occasionally i meet an alright one and there the best kind. but most are assholes cus they just dont know.....my .02


----------



## Smiley D (Jan 16, 2009)

bikerj said:


> I think of Denmark and it's freedoms. Amazing how the US is supposed to be the free nation. The US hasn' been free in my liftime. I envy you.



Guy here is from the UK.

We get away with a lot more shit here than they do there. ::strokes handgun::


Jammin, first thing about the UK to pop into my head just now is fish and chips. I is hungry.


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2009)

when i think of uk it makes me think its foggy and rainy all the time there


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 16, 2009)

the first thing i think of in UK is sexy accents of the ladies out there, so dirty, grimey, sexy i tell ya!! lol


----------



## jammin26 (Jan 16, 2009)

aiight dude i didn't be wanting you to be raising your blood level just wanted a little insight into the pshyc. yer i totally rep you for thinkin we are wankers but just to add a little for the UK although lacking the depth , you guys have got all the land and all the sun a mutha fu*ker could want .... you didnt finish finish want you was saying, is that point or 02 believe me theres a big difference


----------



## nugsnotguns (Jan 29, 2009)

BAD TEETH! lol even though that is the first thing i think of, i love the english. havent met one yet I didnt care for, funny people....


----------



## TheGreenGiant (Jan 29, 2009)

^HAHA. I always think of wooden houses, stone roads, bad teeth, nasty chicks =), and dudes that dress homo.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 29, 2009)

When I think of the UK, I think of a once-glorious and almost facist empire that has crumbled into something that resembles a democracy. I admire the UK's tolerance to cannabis and alcohol. I hate the way many UK citizens think that Americans are all about country-western music. I also hate the idea of being prosecuted for CRIMINAL BLASPHEMY in the UK. I hate Tony Blair and I hate the Monarchy--what the fuck does the Queen do anyways? I've seen that old bitch walk around with all her POMP and GLAMOUR, attending her expensive social events while she makes stupid small talk with her guests; and honestly, it seems to be a waste of your taxes, which are very very high compared to the USA. 

NHS healthcare seems amazing. As a person who went several years without medical insurance, NHS seems to be the only way to go.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 29, 2009)

When I think of the UK I think of Austin Powers, those double decker buses, video survalence and most of all I think of the Boston Massacre and the stamp act. Which was just a way for UK to Fuck us Americas. But we got the last laught on that one didn't we.....The American Revolution. Our friends from the uk lost that didn't they. You know what else they almost lost??? WW2, Hitler was having his way with our English friends when the acts of dumb Japinese dropped a big fat HELPING HAND on the English,,,,US. So lets go back even further to when Scottland Defeated the English army wearing nothing but Kilt and carrying pitch Forks. 

So, just clear this up, men in skrirts beat England. American Farmers and the French beat England. Hitler would have beat england (without our help). And Englands army uses American Tanks and Guns.

So, I guess what I really think about when I think about the UK is::: You people are lucky to be alive...Now get your freeken teeth fixed.

But Really, I love our Brother across the Atlantic.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 29, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> When I think of the UK I think of Austin Powers, those double decker buses, video survalence and most of all I think of the Boston Massacre and the stamp act. Which was just a way for UK to Fuck us Americas. But we got the last laught on that one didn't we.....The American Revolution. Our friends from the uk lost that didn't they. You know what else they almost lost??? WW2, Hitler was having his way with our English friends when the acts of dumb Japinese dropped a big fat HELPING HAND on the English,,,,US. So lets go back even further to when Scottland Defeated the English army wearing nothing but Kilt and carrying pitch Forks.
> 
> So, just clear this up, men in skrirts beat England. American Farmers and the French beat England. Hitler would have beat england (without our help). And Englands army uses American Tanks and Guns.
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear, 

How's the world series baseball game as you like to call it, that only america play? lol


----------



## asders (Jan 29, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> How's the world series baseball game as you like to call it, that only america play? lol


We're the bad-ass's here in the USA. The UK is like our little kid brother. We'll protect you. Your just too damn polite over there (and I'm a liberal!).


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 29, 2009)

asders said:


> We're the bad-ass's here in the USA. The UK is like our little kid brother. We'll protect you. Your just too damn polite over there (and I'm a liberal!).


 
You are bad ass's,

like the way you bombed the sh*t out of Iraq,

Then used your own construction companies (FROM THE USA) to re-build the country whilst stealing there oil to pay for it...'' nice one.  that's seriously bad ass lol.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 29, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> You are bad ass's,
> 
> like the way you bombed the sh*t out of Iraq,
> 
> Then used your own construction companies (FROM THE USA) to re-build the country whilst stealing there oil to pay for it...'' nice one.  that's seriously bad ass lol.


If by "bad ass", you mean ABOMINATION, then yes, you're correct.


----------



## rezo (Jan 29, 2009)

hey a little less usa hatin ok. its great here and we are still runnin the game even during the hard times . you know what the arabs brought this war to us since the 1980s so back the fuck up. everyone be happy that were the only country still standing up for itself all you spineless bastards.i am sure that if you were in the shoes youd do the same


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 29, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> If by "bad ass", you mean ABOMINATION, then yes, you're correct.


 
The *Abomination* is a fictional character that appears in comic books published by Marvel Comics. The character first appears in _Tales to Astonish_ #90 (April 1967), and was created by writer Stan Lee and artist Gil Kane.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 29, 2009)

rezo said:


> hey a little less usa hatin ok. its great here and we are still runnin the game even during the hard times . you know what the arabs brought this war to us since the 1980s so back the fuck up. everyone be happy that were the only country still standing up for itself all you spineless bastards.i am sure that if you were in the shoes youd do the same


No it's not about hatin america, i enjoy the conversation especially your views and take on things. 

Arabs never brought any war to america? they have never invaded or declared war on your country or am i missing something here?


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 29, 2009)

rezo said:


> hey a little less usa hatin ok. its great here and we are still runnin the game even during the hard times . you know what the arabs brought this war to us since the 1980s so back the fuck up. everyone be happy that were the only country still standing up for itself all you spineless bastards.i am sure that if you were in the shoes youd do the same


It's not USA hating, OK? It's more of hating on the policies that our last fuck-up president put into effect. So how about you back the fuck up and don't address me, or anybody else on this forum, like that anymore.

And no, Arabs have never declared war on the USA. The certain individuals who are "jihading" against the US army are only a few Arabs.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 30, 2009)

When I think of the UK I picture a funny accent, I'm jealous of your seed from a store you walked into capabilities, and I wonder if vegetarianism is as popular in there as it is here (I've heard not and its basically a pain in the ass to be one here, unless you love to cook).

Thats about it. I absolutely do not to involve politics with how I see a group of people enslaved by such politics (probly b/c I damn sure hope I'll get that pity)

Love from the US of A


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> It's not USA hating, OK? It's more of hating on the policies that our last fuck-up president put into effect. So how about you back the fuck up and don't address me, or anybody else on this forum, like that anymore.
> 
> And no, Arabs have never declared war on the USA. The certain individuals who are "jihading" against the US army are only a few Arabs.


 
totally agree  that said it will be interesting to see how Barack Obama does now. 

Kind of feel sorry for him, as the saying goes, 

He's dammed if he does, dammed if he don't.

Given more of a no win situation i wish him luck.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 30, 2009)

Barack Obama is going to do a wonderful job. I think a monkey frying on LSD could have done a better job than Bush. Oh wait a minute, isn't that what the last president was?

I think, what Obama needs to do, is to legalize marijuana for personal use. If the US government taxed marijuana in the same way it is priced on the street in the USA (400 dollars per ounce sometimes!), our budget deficit would turn itself around in like 2 years. Not only that, but it would put all these little egotistical fucking drug dealers and many organized crime syndicates out of business. I hate smoking weed and wondering, was anybody harmed in the process of this weed getting to me??

It's the same thing with cocaine. Every time I've done some cocaine ( a few times), I always thought to myself, for sure somebody somewhere got their head blown off somewhere down the "drug chain", so to speak.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 30, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> Barack Obama is going to do a wonderful job. I think a monkey frying on LSD could have done a better job than Bush. Oh wait a minute, isn't that what the last president was?
> 
> I think, what Obama needs to do, is to legalize marijuana for personal use. If the US government taxed marijuana in the same way it is priced on the street in the USA (400 dollars per ounce sometimes!), our budget deficit would turn itself around in like 2 years. Not only that, but it would put all these little egotistical fucking drug dealers and many organized crime syndicates out of business. I hate smoking weed and wondering, was anybody harmed in the process of this weed getting to me??
> 
> It's the same thing with cocaine. Every time I've done some cocaine ( a few times), I always thought to myself, for sure somebody somewhere got their head blown off somewhere down the "drug chain", so to speak.



For sure, very heavy thought. Just thought I'd share... A friend of a friend in Texas offered me an ounce of what we call "beasters" (you've probly heard but canadian export) for $450 but the worst part was this was after a headstash smoke down from like a halfpound of supersuper! Some people...


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> Barack Obama is going to do a wonderful job. I think a monkey frying on LSD could have done a better job than Bush. Oh wait a minute, isn't that what the last president was?
> 
> I think, what Obama needs to do, is to legalize marijuana for personal use. If the US government taxed marijuana in the same way it is priced on the street in the USA (400 dollars per ounce sometimes!), our budget deficit would turn itself around in like 2 years. Not only that, but it would put all these little egotistical fucking drug dealers and many organized crime syndicates out of business. I hate smoking weed and wondering, was anybody harmed in the process of this weed getting to me??
> 
> It's the same thing with cocaine. Every time I've done some cocaine ( a few times), I always thought to myself, for sure somebody somewhere got their head blown off somewhere down the "drug chain", so to speak.


I cannot see marijuana ever being made legal. For example in the UK they have just upgraded it back to a class B drug, given the strains of cannabis available it is now deemed more of a serious drug.

The known strains of cheese and psychosis on the streets in the UK have an almost crack like effect to the user. The amount of money people will pay for an ounce of this strain is crazy so it must be true. 313.328 USD an ounce i'm hearing.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 30, 2009)

so like 200 pounds? lol all i can find is a dollar sign for currency

why would the uk sell in ounces/pounds?


----------



## silkyride (Jan 30, 2009)

Well now that I've got a great batch of White Widow thanks to the UK,..you guys are all right by me. Never really knew enough about you to give a real educated and consise evaluation for you, but so far so good.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 30, 2009)

slackjack said:


> For sure, very heavy thought. Just thought I'd share... A friend of a friend in Texas offered me an ounce of what we call "beasters" (you've probly heard but canadian export) for $450 but the worst part was this was after a headstash smoke down from like a halfpound of supersuper! Some people...


Yes, when I lived in Portland, I would often get cheap "beasters" from Canada. It was like 30 bucks an 8th but it was some quality smoke nonetheless.

The beasters in Texas probably came from Mexico. Nasty shit man, 450 for an ounce of that is not a good deal.


----------



## Dick Rock Industries (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Sabbath!


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 30, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> I cannot see marijuana ever being made legal. For example in the UK they have just upgraded it back to a class B drug, given the strains of cannabis available it is now deemed more of a serious drug.
> 
> The known strains of cheese and psychosis on the streets in the UK have an almost crack like effect to the user. The amount of money people will pay for an ounce of this strain is crazy so it must be true. 313.328 USD an ounce i'm hearing.


That is ridiculous. Class B drug?? It must be that fucking Gordon Brown. What a cunt.

You know what has a crack-like effect? Soapbar hash, which is so impure with benzo's , boot polish, and whatever the hell they put in it that is not hash, and it's not THC, but it still gets you "high". Eeek! If cannabis were legal in the UK, nobody would buy soap bar. 

And 313 USD might seem like a lot for an ounce of quality bud, but in the US that is kind of standard prices, depending on where you get it and the quality. In a medical clinic, you can get that kind of bud for that price. 

So isn't it true that if you walk down the street of London puffing a spliff, a police officer probably won't care much? I've heard this many a times.... that the police really don't even care about it.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> That is ridiculous. Class B drug?? It must be that fucking Gordon Brown. What a cunt.
> 
> You know what has a crack-like effect? Soapbar hash, which is so impure with benzo's , boot polish, and whatever the hell they put in it that is not hash, and it's not THC, but it still gets you "high". Eeek! If cannabis were legal in the UK, nobody would buy soap bar.
> 
> ...


That was true in London, namely a place called Brixton it was introduced but now it's a class B drug you would be arrested. 

That said you really don't want to be walking the streets of Brixton in general anyway lol.


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 30, 2009)

I heard you guys have a national service where you can get a free ride home if you are drunk? is this true?


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 30, 2009)

you know whats funny is nobody here in the US really even knows who gordon brown is. I saw a survey they did the other day on the news to test people political knowledge, and it was only 3 question and one of them was who is the PM of the UK, and I dont remeber the exact number but the majority of people got that one wrong. If I asked any one of my friends right now who the PM of the UK is, I guaruntee none of them would know the answer. I assume everyone in england knows who george bush and barrack obama are though.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> you know whats funny is nobody here in the US really even knows who gordon brown is. I saw a survey they did the other day on the news to test people political knowledge, and it was only 3 question and one of them was who is the PM of the UK, and I dont remeber the exact number but the majority of people got that one wrong. If I asked any one of my friends right now who the PM of the UK is, I guaruntee none of them would know the answer. I assume everyone in england knows who george bush and barrack obama are though.


 


Sure i know george bush was he that guy that someone threw a shoe at....? 

Barrack Obama, yes he's your first black president. how am i doing so far?

Who won the last superbowl?...Em i have no idea...'' 

Is Britney really making a comeback?

Will Paris release another video? 

Are there still cowboys in Texas?


----------



## Wild (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep, I live in a cold, crap country. Haha


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

Wild said:


> Yep, I live in a cold, crap country. Haha


lol

Guess you win then...'' 

Now go get my gun boy...''


----------



## indawindica (Jan 30, 2009)

I think of mr.bean, benny hill, and rain. do the cops carry guns there?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 30, 2009)

united kingdom...i think of canada- australlia ,the falkland island war..the monarchy fish and chips scottland the ira ,mostly i think of our closest alli with whom we have the most in common with


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Jan 30, 2009)

Am from the uk, man it sucks, class A, class C, class Z, who cares ? its the ones at the top that are on the take, way to many double standards in this shit hole we call Great Britian.
Paris hilton was on radio 1 the other day and they asked her who was the prime minister, she said Gordon Ramsay.
I have lost count how many times i look out my window at the shit weather, cold damp, and asked myself outloud, ''WHAT THE FUCK AM I DOING HERE ? IS THIS IT ? IS THIS MY LIFE? if your ever heading for the uk keep going its a shit hole thats full of cctv's and streets full of piss and shit. some people think they are rock hard they will spit in your face growel at you shout and swear at you even stand and piss in the street and the guys are just the same.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 30, 2009)

sounds allot like the seattle blues they get in washington state fog rain cloudy nearly year round


----------



## natrone23 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think of dumb ass hooligans beating on eachother


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> How's the world series baseball game as you like to call it, that only america play? lol



Well, yes, but the teams are filled with Dominicans, Venzuelans, Cubans, Japanese, and all those countries play quite a bit of baseball themselves.

You might as well denigrate the world cup because there are no teams from Guyana or Cambodia.

Or Test Cricket. Please. There are about, what, 12 countries that play? all Commonwealth? Don't get me wrong there, though. I love cricket.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, yes, but the teams are filled with Dominicans, Venzuelans, Cubans, Japanese, and all those countries play quite a bit of baseball themselves.
> 
> You might as well denigrate the world cup because there are no teams from Guyana or Cambodia.
> 
> Or Test Cricket. Please. There are about, what, 12 countries that play? all Commonwealth? Don't get me wrong there, though. I love cricket.


I hear what your saying but not the same thing there is no ''world cup or world series'' in any of the above?

May i give you the perfect example, The world cup of football. Now all nations enter this competition even yourselves. When you win it you can clearly say you have won the world cup.

Just because you have a few ethic minorities in the baseball teams that play in the states, doesnt qualify you to say they represent their nation of origin. Nice try though.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> I hear what your saying but not the same thing there is no ''world cup or world series'' in any of the above?
> 
> May i give you the perfect example, The world cup of football. Now all nations enter this competition even yourselves. When you win it you can clearly say you have won the world cup.
> 
> Just because you have a few ethic minorities in the baseball teams that play in the states, doesnt qualify you to say they represent their nation of origin. Nice try though.


Well, the Miss Universe pageant doesn't have any extra-galactic contestants, so there!


----------



## Smiley D (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup, definitely still fish n chips.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 30, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, the Miss Universe pageant doesn't have any extra-galactic contestants, so there!


 lol that made me laugh you got me there!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 30, 2009)

was this thread really started so we could all flame each other ? or discuss what we really have in common ..................................


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> How's the world series baseball game as you like to call it, that only america play? lol


Well, You got me there.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> I hear what your saying but not the same thing there is no ''world cup or world series'' in any of the above?
> 
> May i give you the perfect example, The world cup of football. Now all nations enter this competition even yourselves. When you win it you can clearly say you have won the world cup.
> 
> Just because you have a few ethic minorities in the baseball teams that play in the states, doesnt qualify you to say they represent their nation of origin. Nice try though.


Your talking to Americans. It's Soccer, Dick.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 30, 2009)

the toronto blue jays who almost took the series four three years in a row


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2009)

kathleenbilly said:


> lol that made me laugh you got me there!




Awwww. Let's all join hands across the water! Transatlantic smokefest.


----------



## ironheadxl (Jan 30, 2009)

cool funny straight forward and wonderfully insanely polite. i have lived with british nationals, worked drank and partied with em. The other thought is damned I would give an eye tooth to work at some of those public gardens,, Kent as well Kew right off the bat.
plus you gave us monty python which forever made getting high all the more better.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 30, 2009)

First thing I think of wen I think of UK is monarchy.


----------



## panhead (Jan 30, 2009)

jammin26 said:


> i would like to ask USA people what they think of the UK what are the first things come into head when say UK and what do u think of UK?


I think all you UK guys are nutts for driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 30, 2009)

well I have only spoken on the phone but I will say your kind is very polite and I so dig the accent!


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 30, 2009)

When I think of the UK first thing to mind is IRON MAIDEN!


----------



## theganman (Jan 31, 2009)

ok im not going to lie i fucking hate people from the uk! not as a whole but most of them! their cocky fucker! its from xbox live tho! everytime i say something their always like shut up u bloodly fucking american! go eat a big mac u fat fucker! man if i could meet these people i would beat the shit out of em! but i got some friends from london and their preety cool! i dont kick it wit em all the time but they always blaze up like 4 blunts!


----------



## theganman (Jan 31, 2009)

oh yea when i think of london i always think about a london tea party! and THE LONDON BRIDGE is falling down falling down! lol


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 1, 2009)

theganman said:


> ok im not going to lie i fucking hate people from the uk! not as a whole but most of them! their cocky fucker! its from xbox live tho! everytime i say something their always like shut up u bloodly fucking american! go eat a big mac u fat fucker! man if i could meet these people i would beat the shit out of em! but i got some friends from london and their preety cool! i dont kick it wit em all the time but they always blaze up like 4 blunts!


Dont tar us all with the same brush dude, you have English, welsh, and the scotts (from scotland) we are all very diffrent trust me. and just a short trip over the water the irish, the scots and the irish are like brothers its all to do with past history etc, but the uk is still a shit hole, people in power had a good place, then fucked it up.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 1, 2009)

stone hinge,monte python,shurlock holms.................


----------



## klmmicro (Feb 1, 2009)

Fish and chips with warm beer. Monty Python and the Mighty Boosh. Fog and cloudy weather. These are the first things that come to mind for me. With a little thought, I think of close circuit monitoring on every street. Kind of creepy, that. Overall, I think of people trying to make ends meet just like here. I think of people getting married, laughing together, struggling together.


----------



## Hazin (Feb 1, 2009)

theganman said:


> ok im not going to lie i fucking hate people from the uk! not as a whole but most of them! their cocky fucker! its from xbox live tho! everytime i say something their always like shut up u bloodly fucking american! go eat a big mac u fat fucker! man if i could meet these people i would beat the shit out of em! but i got some friends from london and their preety cool! i dont kick it wit em all the time but they always blaze up like 4 blunts!


First post on this forum. I read through the whole thread so figured I might respond. The above quote as said is from Xbox users, you've got to figure it's prob mostly kids or young adults, and they always go for the easiest, shallow, generalized put down that comes to mind. Some grow up, others never do...

When I hear UK I do think of unfairly cool and cloudy weather, that would put a real damper on my mood..I hate it if it's cloudy for more than 2 or 3 days..lol..but the firs thing I think of is how "proper" they speak..it's funny and cute (not in a derogatory way) "make sure to wash the nasty bits" made me chuckle when I heard it!! (or made me laugh my bum off) haha I've heard they get taxed on every TV they own?? like a luxury tax?? And yes I think there is a problem with generalizing anyone or any group of people. There are really cool people and real asses where ever you go...many times you get back what you give...Peace (an old hippy phrase, but I like it!)


----------



## wakethenbake (Feb 1, 2009)

When i think of the UK i can only think of a multi cult hell hole and the British people are stuck there killing themselves.
I think of no way to protect yourself.
I think of a 15 year old boy being stabbed to death because of his (pale) skin color.
I think of old people who are forced out of the house they have been living in for 50 years because they are the wrong (pale) skin color.
I think of muslim courts and sharia law.
I think of pulling your own teeth because there is a 3 month waiting list for a dentist.
I think of a once proud world power that destroyed itself with political correctness.
I think of people being locked up for what they believe.

People without guns are Subjects.


----------



## Blayzd (Feb 1, 2009)

I love my country but hate the people running it. To many rules, not enough love.


----------



## kingbank01 (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in ohio. i have family in london england. i have visited them twice for a month each time. i love them foreigners. i even bought super skunk from a bum in scotland for cheap. amsterdam rocks...go there. i would move there if my profession was easy to transfer.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know. I guess I think of the original white enslavers 

Well that's just the British


----------



## slackjack (Feb 2, 2009)

really I think of what happens anytime an american sit com goes to england:
Rule Brittainia! Brittainia rules the waves! 
So forth and so on.


----------



## Koroz (Feb 2, 2009)

theganman said:


> ok im not going to lie i fucking hate people from the uk! not as a whole but most of them! their cocky fucker! its from xbox live tho! everytime i say something their always like shut up u bloodly fucking american! go eat a big mac u fat fucker! man if i could meet these people i would beat the shit out of em! but i got some friends from london and their preety cool! i dont kick it wit em all the time but they always blaze up like 4 blunts!


Next time someone on Xbox live calls you a fat American and he sounds Aussie tell him that Australia is actually a "fatter" nation per capita now then the US.

Then remind them, the US is actually the 9th Fattest nation in the world, not the first. Common Mistake by the US hate train though.

As for what the first thing to pop in my mind is when I think about the UK?

History, Soap Bar, Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout and Indian Food.

Man If I still drank alcohol I would love a life time supply of Oatmeal Stout and all the Indian Food I could eat.


----------



## hamsterman (Feb 2, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> When I think of the UK I think of Austin Powers, those double decker buses, video survalence and most of all I think of the Boston Massacre and the stamp act. Which was just a way for UK to Fuck us Americas. But we got the last laught on that one didn't we.....The American Revolution. Our friends from the uk lost that didn't they. You know what else they almost lost??? WW2, Hitler was having his way with our English friends when the acts of dumb Japinese dropped a big fat HELPING HAND on the English,,,,US. So lets go back even further to when Scottland Defeated the English army wearing nothing but Kilt and carrying pitch Forks.
> 
> So, just clear this up, men in skrirts beat England. American Farmers and the French beat England. Hitler would have beat england (without our help). And Englands army uses American Tanks and Guns.
> 
> ...


 


hahahahaha 
i live in the uk
and yes many of you are correct we where once a vast empire which did have alot of power. but tony blair has done alot of good things like the NHS, but even the great NHS is screwed up now, due to all the asains n polish people not paying taxes but still recieve free medical care, its not fucking right.
then blair went and jumped in to iraq
which i honestly say we did not need to get caught up in.
now gordon fucking brown comes along and theres a fucking recession. then cannabis gets upgraded to a class B
fucking class B
i say make weed legal tax it and bring the economy back, sincr after a recent survey over 70% of britons smoke bud.


----------



## hamsterman (Feb 2, 2009)

wakethenbake said:


> When i think of the UK i can only think of a multi cult hell hole and the British people are stuck there killing themselves.
> I think of no way to protect yourself.
> I think of a 15 year old boy being stabbed to death because of his (pale) skin color.
> I think of old people who are forced out of the house they have been living in for 50 years because they are the wrong (pale) skin color.
> ...


 


this is so true i live near the west midlands, yes in your from england im a brummie, yes we have funny accents, to all ypou americans we all sound like ozzy but not a stuttery, if you want to hear what we sound like search lennie henry on youtube.

anyways birmingham is the centre of england, we are famous for many things, the bull ring , black sabbath etc
but over the recent years the % of asians to english has risen, and it is now believed that in 15 or so years there will be 75% more asian people to english.


erm hello
our country is gettin fucked up coz ur looking for a better life.
why doint u fuck off so we can have a better life.


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I don't know. I guess I think of the original white enslavers
> 
> Well that's just the British


Not forgetting of course that we also ended it?



slackjack said:


> really I think of what happens anytime an american sit com goes to england:
> Rule Brittainia! Brittainia rules the waves!
> So forth and so on.


Maybe I'm a dumb Limey but I don't get that, what happens when an American sitcom airs here? It's not like it is when it's the other way around and they're either re-voiced with American actors (Bob The Builder) or re-made entirely (The Office), I even heard once that Eastenders is/was subtitled in the US!


----------



## pamaris (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I am an American living in the UK (4 years total- 2 so far years this occasion) and married to a Brit for 8+ years so I can tell you what this American thinks of the UK. Will think about it and come back.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 2, 2009)

hamsterman said:


> this is so true i live near the west midlands, yes in your from england im a brummie, yes we have funny accents, to all ypou americans we all sound like ozzy but not a stuttery, if you want to hear what we sound like search lennie henry on youtube.
> 
> anyways birmingham is the centre of england, we are famous for many things, the bull ring , black sabbath etc
> but over the recent years the % of asians to english has risen, and it is now believed that in 15 or so years there will be 75% more asian people to english.
> ...


yeah, why cant those damn asians be more considerate? Now you have to see asians everywhere you go, and for what? just so they can live a better life...those selfish fucks


----------

